# Plus de synchro des signets sous SAFARI



## ILaw (5 Avril 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde
Je n'ai plus que du matériel Apple , 
IPAD 1 3G sous IOS 5.1
Iphone 3 GS sous IOS 5.1
Mac book pro core 2 duo sous Lion
IMAC sous Lion

je n'utilise plus que SAFARI, lui même mis à jour

Et je me rends compte qu'il n'y a plus de synchro des signets entre mes différents appareils... suis je le seul dans ce cas ? ça devient très problématique. 

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment faites vous la synchro ?


----------



## ILaw (5 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir jusqu alors elle était automatique via iCloud mais la ça ne fonctionne plus


----------



## bebbeb (6 Avril 2012)

Même problème depuis la mise à jour 5.1.
D'abord, plus moyens de synchroniser, alors j'ai désactivé les signets iCloud de mon iPad. iOS demande si on veut supprimer les signets de l'iPad, répondre oui, faire de-même avec les signets Safari (sans les supprimer, même au mieux avant de jouer avec iCloud, faire leur sauvegarde dans Fichier>Exporter les signets). Ensuite on réactive les signets sur l'ordi et l'iPad, on choisit de fusionner les signets et c'est presque reparti! Mais presque seulement. En effet, les signets que j'ajoute sur mon iPad n'arrivent plus instantanément comme avant sur mon Mac. J'attend de voir si dans le temps, ils finissent par arriver (j'ai lu çà quelque part...).
Pourquoi bidouiller pour en arriver là? Parce que maintenant, lorsque je crée un signet sur mon iPad, la petite roue m'indique que le signet est parti vers le Cloud, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant. Si j'ai besoin du signet sur Lion, il me suffit de désactiver/réactiver/fusionner les signets dans iCloud et je retrouve mes petits!
Autre mauvaise nouvelle, la liste de lecture ne fonctionne plus non-plus!
Vivement la mise à jour iOS et peut-être aussi Lion parce qu'il semble qu'ils aient utilisé la même bidouille foireuse sur les deux systèmes. Peut-être trop de requêtes sur leurs serveurs, je ne sais pas!
A suivre...


----------



## star974 (11 Avril 2012)

Mes signets Safari ne sont plus synchronisés entre mes deux ordis depuis les dernières mises à jour (tout est à jour: système Lion, Flash, Safari).


----------



## bebbeb (12 Avril 2012)

Après la méthode citée plus haut, les nouveaux signets créés sur iPad ont été mis à jour sur le mac après près de 48h!!!! Mais de Mac à Mac, il faut peut-être supprimer les signets d'un des ordi puis remettre la synchro et fusionner?


----------



## ILaw (17 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ces infos, je vois que ne ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. Quel désastre ce Lion :mouais: SL c'était autre chose et quand je pense qu'a tous les coups mes macs seront obsolètes pour ML, j'avoue saturer de la politique de Apple depuis quelques années.


----------



## bebbeb (27 Avril 2012)

Chez moi, les signets du Mac se mettent à jour bien sur l'iPad.
Les signets iPad semblent se mettre à jour lorsque l'on ajoute de nouveaux signets sur Safari du Mac, sinon ça peut prendre deux jours.
Par contre, chez un copain, ça ne passe pas bien. Ni dans un sens, ni dans l'autre.


----------



## bebbeb (9 Mai 2012)

Ça re-marche chez moi depuis la 5.1.1. Et vous?


----------



## pb92 (16 Mai 2012)

Moi aussi mes signets sont en pagaie dans Safari Entre MBP iPhone et iPad. J'ai répare mes signets sur SAFARI du MBP mais le problème vient d'iCloud qui fusionne ses Signets avec lui ! 
Qui sait comment forcer le remplacement des signets sur iCloud ? Cela doit forcément être possible sinon cet outil est une daube ....

À+


----------



## ILaw (16 Mai 2012)

bebbeb a dit:


> Ça re-marche chez moi depuis la 5.1.1. Et vous?



ll me semble aussi...


----------



## bebbeb (26 Mai 2012)

Pas la liste de lecture apparemment.
Vous avez le même problèmes?
Vous avez fait quoi?


----------

